# How to sharpen white #1 steel?



## ashton (Jan 10, 2014)

I am looking at getting my first carbon knife. My front runner is a Goko Gyuto because it is stainless clad and has good reviews. 

I currently have Norton water sharpening stones up to 8000 grit. Is this a knife that should be steeled (I have a nearly smooth metal steel) or is this more of a job for a ceramic honing rod or other methods?

Any input on the knife/white#1 in general would be appreciated as well.  Thanks


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

here's a whole playlist of knife sharpening videos if you're interested...

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEBF55079F53216AB


----------

